# Smokey cauliflower with a kick



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 29, 2014)

I know you all are wondering what in the world is gurt! Well its what my youngest called Yogurt for the longest time. Had it in my mind to make a simple marinade for some chicken tenders I wanted to grill when I remembered seeing a post about using a yogurt marinade on cauliflower (had a head in the fridge that needed to be used). So I searched it out and here's what I came up with.

For the Cauliflower:

Marinade for cauliflower. I'll save the extra for marinating pork or something for tomorrow.

1½ cups plain Greek yogurt

1 lime, zested and juiced

2 tablespoons chile powder

1 tablespoon cumin

1 tablespoon garlic powder

1 teaspoon curry powder

2 teaspoons kosher salt

1 teaspoon black pepper

Original recipe calls for baking in the oven at 425° for 30 minutes. I knew that I'd be running the smoker around 300°. Past experience with whole cauliflower I knew that this wold take a while and I was hoping to do the whole thing in the smoker. Well I should have steamed the head for 15-20 minutes. Let cool then apply the marinade. After 1 1/2 hours at 325° the head was rock hard and I had to pseudo steam it in the oven for 10 minutes to get it to the soft stage.  Next time I'm going to steam the head and let cool prior to marinading it.

I also wasn't completely sold on the flavors. I think i would have preferred Chipotle over the chile powder. Probably some more garlic, add onion, it was just missing some thing. I think part of the problem was that I am comparing it to a mustard, mayo, cheese bake that we do with cauliflower. Anyways it wasn't bad, just needs some work. 













12200659874_9876284e54_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 29, 2014






Ingredients for the cauliflower marinade. Fermented Jalapenos in the background.













12200245955_432f269aed_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 29, 2014






Give it a dip and roll.













12200862226_926cd5e7d4_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 29, 2014






I ran out of tin pans so I just made a small one out of foil.

For the chicken I made another yogurt marinade.

1 cup yogurt

1 lemon zested and juiced

4 cloves minced garlic

2 teaspoons Chipotle

1 teaspoon Cayenne

2 teaspoons salt

2 teaspoons cracked black pepper

usually add fresh cilantro but I was out.

Marinate chicken for at least 30 minutes, but longer is better.













12200666124_52c095f8f5_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 29, 2014


















12200876116_1ba672b570_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 29, 2014






The marinade forms a nice bark. Barks not just for Butts ya know!













12200504563_2bab277c16_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 29, 2014


----------



## dougmays (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow that looks awesome! does the inside get soft in the Cauliflower?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 29, 2014)

It's supposed to, but after a 1 1/2 it was not. When I do this again I will steam or boil the head for 15-20 minutes, let cool then apply the marinade and smoke.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 30, 2014)

That looks incredible!!!!!!!!!!!! How fantastic! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> That looks incredible!!!!!!!!!!!! How fantastic! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah! The cauliflower was Ok, still needs some refinement on the overall recipe. I'll tweak it a bit next go around and see how it all turns out. The yogurt makes a great crust though!


----------



## db28472 (Feb 23, 2014)

That looks amazing. I was going to try this but first I wanted to do the cauliflower soup recipe found on these boards.  I found a purple cauliflower ( never heard of it, they also had a green one!) the soup turned out ok, not much depth of flavor, so I think I need to tweak it or I did something wrong.  The cauliflower looked great though.












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Feb 23, 2014





About to enter my SI#2












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Feb 23, 2014





After the smoke.  And here's the soup.












image.jpg



__ db28472
__ Feb 23, 2014





I should have done your recipe with one of the heads.  Next time.


----------



## the albannach (Apr 17, 2014)

the wife is insisting we make this


----------



## beerwagon (May 6, 2014)

Awesome, might have to be added to next smoke. Do you think foiling it in the smoker would help steam towards end like cabbage


----------



## wasp (May 10, 2014)

Western Australia here
They are in season now so going to give this a go for sure
I will steam for 20 mins or so and marinate after cooling
Going to hot smoke with grapevine chips
WASP


----------



## wasp (May 13, 2014)

Umm
Needs a modification or two
I will cut down through the caulli next time three or four times and put marinade inside 
I would say leave overnight in fridge and make sure you boil for 20 mins prior to marinade
Smoked for three hours at 230 or so
Yum


----------

